
The Curious State of Apple Product Pricing - dwynings
https://www.aboveavalon.com/notes/2017/3/15/the-curious-state-of-apple-product-pricing
======
mgiannopoulos
The thing is, there are cheaper wireless headsets. And cheaper smart watches.
So not sure about the "under pricing" part.

